# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Situata ne Siri

## Qyfyre

Vazhdojne bombardimet ne qytetin Homs ne Siri ku mendohet se kane vdekur me qindra vete. Amerika dhe Anglia kane terhequr ambasadoret e tyre nga Siria.

----------


## Qyfyre

66 te vdekur te tjere sot nga bombardimet ne Homs dhe Zabadani

http://www.agi.it/english-version/wo...today_in_syria

----------


## Qyfyre

Kane vazhduar bombardimet ne qytetin Homs ne Siri, qe eshte qendra e protestuesve. Forcat qeveritare bombardojne qytetin prej poithuajse nje muaji dhe kane shkaktuar qindra te vdekur dhe shkaterrime te shumta.

Franca, Italia dhe Spanja terhoqen ambasadoret e tyre dje. Me pare ishin larguar edhe ambasadoren e Amerikes dhe Anglise.

http://www.voanews.com/english/news/...138916694.html

----------


## loneeagle

Sa keq sa po vriten atje edhe damn rusia & kina as e cajne koken. Secili shikon interesat e veta edhe pse me mijra kane humbur jeten. bote e poshter!

----------


## niku-nyc

> Sa keq sa po vriten atje edhe damn rusia & kina as e cajne koken. Secili shikon interesat e veta edhe pse me mijra kane humbur jeten. bote e poshter!


Rusia i shet arme Sirise, kurse Kina ka ceshtjen e Tibetit. 

Ne qoftese Rusia humb Sirine, humb interesat ekonomike, kurse Kina tregon dobesi me ceshtjen e Tibetit ne qoftese del kunder qeverin e Sirise.


Amerika dhe BE duhet te gjejn menyre tjeter per ta hedhur posht Asadin. Nuk mendoj se do jet e njejta gje sic ben me Gadafin, por ne qoftese situata vazhdon keshtu ose behet me keq, Rusia dhe Kina do humbin kredibilitetin qe Asadi/Siria nuk duhet prekur nga Perendimi.
Edhe sikur te formohet nje rebelim (sic u be edhe ne Bengazi, Libi), qe Asad te rrezohet, duhet nderhyrje nderkombetare, minimumi, te pakten forca ajrore.

----------


## niku-nyc

Kjo po qe eshte e fort fare;
Meqe ministri i jashtem Ruse paska shkuar ne Damaskus, per te mbrojtur regjimin e Asadit.

----------


## apollo12

Popujt Arab  gjat historise kan zhvilluar shpesh luftera vellavrases, tradicionalisht arabet jan te prirur te vrasin njeri tjetrin, per interesa te ndryshme e sidomos per  pushtet. Mirepo kur Arabet vriten ne mes vete, gjasat qe ata te marrin aksione kunder shteteve perendimore  jan me te vogla. Se vertet arabet jan popuj barbar, tregon fakti se ne Siri ne mesin e te vrareve ka shum femij. Shtetet perendimore duhet gjithsesi qe te furnizojn me arme kundershtaret e Asadit ne menyre qe lufta atje te ket efekt, keshtu qe pas nje kohe dhe pas humbjeve qe do ken ne njerez, ata per nje kohe do te qetesohen dhe nuk do ket rrezik qe te ndermarrin veprime ofenzive . Personalisht me pelqen kjo rrahmani qe e kan shtetet Arabe.

----------


## the admiral

> Sa keq sa po vriten atje edhe damn rusia & kina as e cajne koken. *Secili shikon interesat e veta* edhe pse me mijra kane humbur jeten. bote e poshter!


po pse, amerikes dhe europes qe i "dhimbsen" kaq shume arabet qe shtypen nga diktatore, nuk i dhimbsen edhe dhjetra popuj te tjere afrikane qe shtypen 10 here me shume se sirianet???
pse per to nuk shohim asnje lajm ne gazeta dhe tv?
pse te gjithe e dine kush eshte ben ali, mubarak, gheddafi dhe assad mirepo askush nuk e di kush eshte mugabe?
ah po. pergjigjen e dhe vehte: *secili shikon interesat e veta*. ashtu si europa dhe amerika.
e treguan ne ruanda europianet dhe amerikanet se sa humane jane...

----------


## Qyfyre

> po pse, amerikes dhe europes qe i "dhimbsen" kaq shume arabet qe shtypen nga diktatore, nuk i dhimbsen edhe dhjetra popuj te tjere afrikane qe shtypen 10 here me shume se sirianet???
> pse per to nuk shohim asnje lajm ne gazeta dhe tv?
> pse te gjithe e dine kush eshte ben ali, mubarak, gheddafi dhe assad mirepo askush nuk e di kush eshte mugabe?
> ah po. pergjigjen e dhe vehte: *secili shikon interesat e veta*. ashtu si europa dhe amerika.
> e treguan ne ruanda europianet dhe amerikanet se sa humane jane...


U dhimset por pa i shkatuar dhimbje vetes, normalisht. U dhemb dhe me shume kur kane interesa per vete pastaj.

Vendet arabe jane zone e rendesishme keshtu qe aty ka me shume interes per konflikte te tilla. Rusia dhe Kina jane komplet gabim ketu. Nuk eshte puna se po u kerkonte njeri te shkonin te shpetonin sirianet, thjesht te ngrinin zerin.

Eshte ndryshe nga Ruanda ku se cau koken asnjeri.

----------


## loneeagle

> po pse, amerikes dhe europes qe i "dhimbsen" kaq shume arabet qe shtypen nga diktatore, nuk i dhimbsen edhe dhjetra popuj te tjere afrikane qe shtypen 10 here me shume se sirianet???
> pse per to nuk shohim asnje lajm ne gazeta dhe tv?
> pse te gjithe e dine kush eshte ben ali, mubarak, gheddafi dhe assad mirepo askush nuk e di kush eshte mugabe?
> ah po. pergjigjen e dhe vehte: *secili shikon interesat e veta*. ashtu si europa dhe amerika.
> e treguan ne ruanda europianet dhe amerikanet se sa humane jane...


jo nuk thashe qe amerikes i dhimbsen me shume por amerika nuk perdori veto si kina & rusia ne un resolution meeting. Por si tha edhe nje anetar me siper rusia & kina mbrojne interesat e veta. Asnje nuk bej me te mire por gjendja arrin kaq keq cilido lider qe te jete duhet te shikoj pak me large se interesat e veta, po humbin jeten me mijra njerez. Nuk shikon dot lajmet nena qe shkulin e floket e veta se kane humbur nga 2-3 femije, edhe rruget te lyera me gjak. Imagjino per ata qe po e perjetojn ket situate.

----------


## the admiral

> jo nuk thashe qe amerikes i dhimbsen me shume por *amerika nuk perdori veto si kina & rusia ne un resolution meeting*. Por si tha edhe nje anetar me siper rusia & kina mbrojne interesat e veta. Asnje nuk bej me te mire por gjendja arrin kaq keq cilido lider qe te jete duhet te shikoj pak me large se interesat e veta, po humbin jeten me mijra njerez. *Nuk shikon dot lajmet nena qe shkulin e floket e veta se kane humbur nga 2-3 femije*, edhe rruget te lyera me gjak. Imagjino per ata qe po e perjetojn ket situate.


po ato nena qe shkulin floket se kane humbur femijet e tyre ne vende te tjera jo arabe, por askush nuk i filmon??? 
veto e kines dhe e rusise dhe menjehere e marrin vesh te gjithe.
po per vetot e amerikes nuk flet kush. jo per gje por USA ka perdorur veton me shume se 70 here dhe eshte shteti qe e ka perdorur me shume se te gjithe  :xx: 
bej nje kerkim te shpejte dhe shiko sa here ka perdorur veton rusia me kinen dhe sa here USA...
per 3 vetot e amerikes ne afriken e jugut ne kohen e apartheid (apartheid-i eshte cilesuar si krim nderkombetar dhe krim kundra njerezimit) ke degjuar gje???
USA ke perdorur veton edhe kundra nje rezolute qe planifikonte dergimin e vezhguesve nderkombetar te paarmatosur ne westbank dhe gaza... imagjino cfare "humanizmi". 
aty masakrohen njerez dhe as vezhgues nuk lejon te futen...
normalisht keto veto ti dhe shumica derrmuese e anetareve te forumit nuk i kane degjuar ndonjehere... 
ndersa veton e kines dhe rusise e mesuan te gjithe.
HIPOKRIZI e mirefillte

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Dhe ti admiral pret nga forumistat qe banojne ne ameriqe te jete asnjanes? 
lol

----------


## EuroStar1

> Dhe ti admiral pret nga forumistat qe banojne ne ameriqe te jete asnjanes? 
> lol


Cfar prisje ti qe te mbajme krahun e destabilizuesve te paqes ? Te atyre shteteve qe nuk respektojne te drejtat dhe lirite e popullit te tyre, qe i kan kthyer shtet si te ishin prone private qe mund te bejn c'te dojne me pasurin dhe njerzit. Ky vit shpresojme te jete vendimtare per lindjen, ti kthehet demokracia dhe e drejta e mohuar prej shekujsh. C'do popull ka te drejte te jetoje i lire dhe te votoje i lire. Kan te drejte te dalin nga ai izolim qe ju mer frymen per shekuj me radhe. Te behen pjese e bashkesive boterore dhe ta len pas ne nje te shkuar te pakthyeshme izolimin qe krekret e tyre diktatore i imponuan me dhune popujve te lindjes.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Keto jane fjalime per ata qe jane gati qe truri i tyre tu behet lavazh. 
Une , nga ana tjeter , e kam stainless steel kapanacen time. 
Po ti vazhdo me fjalimet e tua , se nuk ben keq. Njerez te tille ka plot ketu , qe deshirojne te lexojne pacavurre te tilla .

----------


## qeveriablu

Sirija veshtire se do ti mbijetoje klimes politike qe eshte krijuar ne boten arabe.Kur "vllezerija muslimane" ne Egjipt ti forcoj pozitat dhe te formoj qeverine,shume shpejt do te filloje te ndihmoje edhe degen e saje ne Siri.Ne anen tjeter do te bejne presion edhe Islamiket light te Erdoganit dhe shpresat e Asadit jr. qe te mbetet ne pushtet do te jene minimale.Neqoftese nuk rrezohet me dhune para kesaj.

Trendi politik ne Egjipt,Siri,Libi, eshte i njejte - gjate shekullit 20. rrezoheshin monarkit dhe merrnin hov nacionalistet panarab dhe socijalistet,tani keto jane duke rene dhe jane duke u ngritur "vellazerija muslimane" (islamiket).
Tani ne kete kaos ne skenen politike hyjne Islamiket,por as keta nuk do ti ofrojne asgje popullates se tyre.....pervec retorikes anti Izrael dhe rreshqitje te ngadalte drejt Islamit rigid......

Bota Arabe eshte regjion i bankrotuar ideologjikisht,larg demokracise ,popullate dobet e arsimuar dhe pa shoqeri civile....ne afat te gjate vetem mund te dezintegrohet ky rejon dhe te zhytet ne konflikte fisnore.....

----------


## qeveriablu

> Ky vit shpresojme te jete vendimtare per lindjen, ti kthehet demokracia dhe e drejta e mohuar prej shekujsh. C'do popull ka te drejte te jetoje i lire dhe te votoje i lire. Kan te drejte te dalin nga ai izolim qe ju mer frymen per shekuj me radhe. Te behen pjese e bashkesive boterore dhe ta len pas ne nje te shkuar te pakthyeshme izolimin qe krekret e tyre diktatore i imponuan me dhune popujve te lindjes.


Popullata Arabe nuk e ka ideal demokracine por Islamin si alternativ te saje.Kete e tregojne edhe zgjedhjet e mbajtura.Atje ku u lejuan zgjedhje deri diku te lira ,lehtas fituan partit pro Islamike si ne Egjipt,Tunizi dhe keshtu do te ndodh ne cdo vend Arab ku do te mbahen zgjedhje te lira.Keto parti fituese vetem kane filluar te koketojne me propozime per ti aprovuar ligjet e ashpra islamike...
Keshtu krijohet paradoksi -ti perkrahim diktatoret si pengese per arrdhjen e islamikeve ne pushtet te cilet jane rrezik per sekularizmin e shoqerise...Te mjeret nuk kane edhe alternativ zgjedhjeje - partit Islamike apo diktaturat.
Cka te zgjedhin do te gabojne.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## niku-nyc

Rrezimi i Asadit ndryshon komplet dhe ceshtjen e Iranit. Irani mban presionin ne Lindjen e Mesme sepse perdor Sirine si 'satelite' per te ngritur hunden ne rajon. 

Gjithashtu Rusia dhe Kina humbin komplet influencen e tyre ne rajon. Po te rrezoet Siria edhe qeveria e Iranit mbetet shume afer. Eshte Irani qe e mban ne pushtet Asadin, jo Kina-Rusia. Renia e Asadit izolon komplet Iranin.

----------


## qeveriablu

> Rrezimi i Asadit ndryshon komplet dhe ceshtjen e Iranit....


Regjimi i Sirise eshte Alawite (shijite) dhe pakice ne ate vend.Ja edhe 15.000 forca elite Iraniane ne ndihme Asadit jr. ne sulmin final per te marr qytetin Homs.Neqoftese lajmi eshte i vertet...
http://rt.com/news/syria-iran-cooperation-protests-969/

----------


## Qyfyre

> Keto jane fjalime per ata qe jane gati qe truri i tyre tu behet lavazh. 
> Une , nga ana tjeter , e kam stainless steel kapanacen time. 
> Po ti vazhdo me fjalimet e tua , se nuk ben keq. Njerez te tille ka plot ketu , qe deshirojne te lexojne pacavurre te tilla .


S'po e kuptoj. Ti je pro apo kunder asaj qe po ndodh ne Siri?

----------


## Endri_

> S'po e kuptoj. Ti je pro apo kunder asaj qe po ndodh ne Siri?


Kam pershtypjen qe dhe ktu eshte komplet dora e amerikes. E padiskutueshme qe ne siri jane fut infiltrus te paguar nga SHBA per rrezimin e Asadit.

Edhe pamjet televizive jane shume dyshuese. Po shohim nje grumbull 200-300 veta njerzish qe protestojne kundra rregjimit dhe jo nje mase e madhe popullsie. Me pak fjale po na serviret ajo qe na u servir ne Libi. Jemi shume larg t'vertetes se cfare vertet po ndodh ne ate vend. Me shifra te vdekurish padiskutim qe behet fjale per nje genocid ,por hajde merre vesh dora e kujt eshte. 

Duke pare fundin e mubarakut dhe gadafit vetem nje i cmendur do kryente genocid mbi popullin e tij.

----------

